# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Почему я ленивая жопа?

## Melissa

У меня нет целей. 
Вообще никаких! Пытаюсь разобраться в себе - ответа не нахожу.
 Казалось бы, женщине просто - хоти семью и детей, и ты уже состоялась. А при удачной мордашке можешь получить женское щастье на раз-два. Все хотят семью, все девушки любят детей... 
А я не правильная, от одной только мысли тошнота подкатывает. Замуж хотела в 19, по большой любви. Любовь прошла. Потом предлагали другие,  но я под кульминацию умело расхерачивала все отношения, от паники и не готовности себя обязать, наверное поэтому. Детей же не желала никогда. 
Ок. Можно заниматься карьерой. Но даже имея отличное образование, я вот уже спустя 3 года после окончания универа плюю в потолок и работаю от силы раз в неделю. И то,  по профессии отдаленно напоминающую мою специальность по диплому... Мне даже стыдно говорить бывшим сокурсникам про свои дела. А они, гады, по очереди спрашивают! Преподаватели пророчили яркое будущее, перед ними стыдно вдвойне.
Думала про учебу. Учиться дальше можно, но я уже растеряла знания, зато приобрела лень. Я даже долбанный иностранный язык не могу заставить себя учить, хотя есть и время и возможности.

Смотришь на всех ровесников и видишь, что каждый чем-то занят. Кто-то живет лучше, кто-то хуже, но они хоть что-то делают, хотя бы водку пьют, ипотеку платят, женятся-рожают...

Сейчас я по прежнему прожигаю жизнь, иногда развлекаюсь, иногда делаю видимость полезной занятости. Есть парень, новенький, а толку-то? Предыдущий был со своими проблемами, этот - с другими...
А время куда-то бежит и стремится, и с каждым днём я чувствую не грусть и одиночество, а непомерную усталость.

----------


## trypo

тебе ответ чтоли нужен ?  :Smile: 
слабохарактерность , но ты и сама знаешь.

есть такая тема - переломный момент.
когда встретившись с пустотой вплотную внутри загорается огонек определенности.
он не горит сам по себе , естественно - прийдется работать , разжигать.

есть вероятность , что таких моментов в жизни больше одного , но моей 30-ки не хватает , чтобы утверждать.

----------


## Melissa

Переломный момент? да он уже более 3 лет длится. 
Завидую тем кто нашел себя, кто может сказать про свои цели : вот сейчас я делаю вот это, через год достигну этого, потом буду вот таким, потому что я прусь от своей работы/от обустройства семейного гнезда/хобби.
Энергия хочет выход, потому что она есть, и находит себя в извращенной форме.
Однажды после гостей у меня не осталось дома еды, но  мне было лень идти магазин, при этом я была жутко голодная.  так несколько дней тупо ничего не ела, мне было лень. Потом от каждого куска хлеба хотелось проблеваться.
От безделия хожу в клубы ( не всякие тынц-тынц :Wink:  ), бывает даже что одна, какая разница, обязательно найдется кто познакомится. Деньги на такси всегда есть, но я ловлю машину, фигли, так же интереснее, адреналин.
Начинаю придумывать себе всякий бред, то афрокосы сделать, то губы накачать, то грудь. Друзья дают по лбу, тогда отпускает.

----------


## Ваня :)

> то афрокосы сделать, то губы накачать, то грудь.


 Фото - в тему "Ваши фото"!!  :Smile:

----------


## trypo

метания - это хорошо ,
значит идет движение к равновесию , когда маятник успокоится.
в этом моменте всегда находится идея жизни.

если же переходить на личности , основной шаг , имхо , уцепится за текущего спутника жизни.
капитально.

----------


## Melissa

*Очень Важный*, это дреды. да ну их, как какахи из головы))



> метания - это хорошо ,
> значит идет движение к равновесию , когда маятник успокоится.
> в этом моменте всегда находится идея жизни.
> 
> если же переходить на личности , основной шаг , имхо , уцепится за текущего спутника жизни.
> капитально.


 Этот спутник жизни, в свои молодые годы, всю плешь мне проел про то как хочет семью и детей, мы не сработаемся точно. Но пока мне с ним интересно, этакий универсальный партнер: выглядит как гей, но способен быть мужиком в поступках ; может выкручивать, связывать, доминировать, но когда надо наоборот просит дать по лицу и подчинять  :Embarrassment:

----------


## trypo

вы "сработаетесь" только , если оба будете прикладывать к этому усилия ,
в том числе и ты.

нету в жизни идеального партнера , который сделает твою жизнь за тебя.
прийдется работать и над собой , и над отношением к тебе.

ну и маленькое фи - парни не игрушки.

----------


## подсолнух

> У меня нет целей. 
> Сейчас я по прежнему прожигаю жизнь, иногда развлекаюсь, иногда делаю видимость полезной занятости. Есть парень, новенький, а толку-то? Предыдущий был со своими проблемами, этот - с другими...
> А время куда-то бежит и стремится, и с каждым днём я чувствую не грусть и одиночество, а непомерную усталость.


 Вы просто больны. Лень это не только смерть души, но сначала это болезнь. Вам надо конституционное лекарство от псоры ( мед термин) подобрать . Если правильно подберут, то первая реакция будет , ну очень хорошее настроение и энергия. Сразу захочется что нибудь делать. Только диету трудно держать . При гомеопатии нельзя многие продукты тк они останавливают дейтсвие лекарства. Если другие реакции, значит лекарство подобрано неправильно и надо искать другое. :Embarrassment:

----------


## лёля48

лень - это то что мы придумали сами. это отговорка и ничего большего. каждый в своей жизни говорил про свою лень. единственные люди которые не говорили про лень были много поколений назад и много чего добивались, а сейчас?? чего люди добились?? НИЧЕГО!! потому что все говорят что они "ленивая задница" хоть это всего лишь слабохарактерные люди и только. такие как  *Melissa*

----------


## Sat

А путешествовать не пробовали? Так что б с рюкзаком и картой без плана?
Я вот лет 7 мечтала жить в тропиках и работать удаленно. Пол года назад места сбылась и что? я пол года не могла придумать новую мечту. Так же как и Вы друзьям писала, что жизнь моя скучна и однообразна, хотя за пол года объездила пол Индии, прически мои менялись несчетное количество раз, дискотеки, новые знакомства, инстаграм пестрит красками... в общем полный амбассадор. Сейчас в Таиланде наслаждаюсь одиночеством целый месяц(просто тотальное одиночество - ни гулянок, ни знакомств, велосипед, работа, минимум контактов), планирую подготовку к поступлению в университет и развитие новых для меня навыков - программирования.

В общем надо дать себе перебеситься, но не так как привычно, а что-то из ряда вон, оторваться на полную, а когда в голове осядет мысль "вау, я действительно много повидала" тогда и цель какая-нибудь придет.

----------


## Игорёк

> А путешествовать не пробовали? Так что б с рюкзаком и картой без плана?
> Я вот лет 7 мечтала жить в тропиках и работать удаленно. Пол года назад места сбылась и что? я пол года не могла придумать новую мечту. Так же как и Вы друзьям писала, что жизнь моя скучна и однообразна, хотя за пол года объездила пол Индии, прически мои менялись несчетное количество раз, дискотеки, новые знакомства, инстаграм пестрит красками... в общем полный амбассадор. Сейчас в Таиланде наслаждаюсь одиночеством целый месяц(просто тотальное одиночество - ни гулянок, ни знакомств, велосипед, работа, минимум контактов), планирую подготовку к поступлению в университет и развитие новых для меня навыков - программирования.
> 
> В общем надо дать себе перебеситься, но не так как привычно, а что-то из ряда вон, оторваться на полную, а когда в голове осядет мысль "вау, я действительно много повидала" тогда и цель какая-нибудь придет.


 От себя не убежишь.. 
пс - инстаграм это что остограмиться на буржуазный манер ?)

----------


## Sat

> От себя не убежишь..


 Это слишком популярное клише, которое используют люди не желающие нового. Расширять кругозор - это ни какое не бегство.
Суть путешествия в том что бы увидеть мир, понять на сколько он огромен и разнообразен. Пообщаться с интересными людьми, попробовать другую еду, посетить красивые места...
Если человеку чего-то не хватает, то это нужно искать, при чем подальше от привычных мест, т.к. там давно все изведано на предмет желаемого.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

> Сейчас я по прежнему прожигаю жизнь, иногда развлекаюсь, иногда делаю видимость полезной занятости. Есть парень, новенький, а толку-то? Предыдущий был со своими проблемами, этот - с другими...
> А время куда-то бежит и стремится, и с каждым днём я чувствую не грусть и одиночество, а непомерную усталость.


  :Smile:  Обруби финансирование со стороны и живи своими силами. Это тебя надолго развлечет.

----------


## Игорёк

> т.к. там давно все изведано на предмет желаемого


 Если человек замкнут, то и вокруг него есть куча того чего он не видел. не обязательно ехать за тридевять земель.

----------


## Rng

похожее состояние, как в первом посте у автора, только это не лень а отсутствие целей каких то, вообще любых, в один момент перестал боятся смерти как таковой и после этого что то пошло не так, и каждый день усталость от происходящего накапливается в виде какой то безисходности. и что делать не знаю.

----------


## Теплая_Киса

Привет автор, может попробуете поискать работу, которая вас развлечет, ни ради денег, раз ради денег вы можете раз в неделю работать, вам нужна такая работа, которая поставит перед вами цели, как-то распланирует ваш день, возможно, вы втянетесь, и вам захочется найти собственные цели, сделать что-то свое, крутое и интересное, плюс у вас будет режим дня и о лени некогда будет думать, школа-универ вам такой режим давали, выпустились - режима нет, слишком много свободного времени, отсюда и лень и ощущение жизни в социальном вакууме.

----------


## Nega

Почему ты ленивая жопа. Ты скорее сторонний наблюдатель ищущий себя. Люди находят счастье в самовыражении(таланты, семья, дети) причём не для кого-то а для самого себя. Но для наития себя, развития своих талантов одной земной жизни не хватит. Считай что ты всего лишь на начале пути. Это всё конечно не очень убедительно. Но я сама долго боролась с ложными убеждениями близких: ты ДОЛЖНА чего-нибудь добиться, ОБЯЗАНА кем-нибудь стать. А для чего мне не могут объяснить до сих пор. Я просто выбрала похуестическую позицию. И меня не колышит что думает обо мне моё окружение. Да и они перестали переживать за меня. Они видят, что у меня всё замечательно я живу в гармонии с собой. Делаю что хочу. Хочу работаю хочу нет. И вот чудо: средств на мои нужды всегда хватает.

----------

